# Collaboration Rock/80s esque Metal



## Lyxen (Feb 21, 2017)

Looking for some furs who'd like to collaborate on an late 70's / early 80's style album.
influences include Def Leppard On through the Night Album. Vinnie Vincent Invasion. Some Sabbath styling.
Diamond head as well. just the sound I'm trying to revive on guitar.

I play guitar been really cracking down on practicing 8 hours a day trying to get my chops ands licks to perfection. looking for all types drum programmers / live drums / bassists/ synths / guitarists / vocalists. All levels welcome.

Setting up home recording space for myself to get some tracks down just looking for anyone interested in collaborating. Could end up being a fnaf style heavy metal band lolz


----------



## Nosta (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey yo, drummer here. Sounds interesting, I'd be down for a colab.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 26, 2017)

Nosta said:


> Hey yo, drummer here. Sounds interesting, I'd be down for a colab.


Ok cool I've been doing some tracking on guitar. I'm using Reaper as my DAW.


----------

